# Storage Radiators



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Depends on the model if its an XT model the thermal cut out is on the top next to the flap, a small round disc with a white button in the middle, dont be fooled by the ceramic object connected accros the charge controller its a resistor not the thermal link.
XL models have the same principals but the cut out is smaller.
Dimplex have online support.


----------

